# Widerstands-Differenzmessung...



## Olav (18 Januar 2006)

Hallo, allerseits!

Weiß jemand eine rationelle Möglichkeit, folgende Messung durchzuführen:
Zwei in einem Bauteil eingebaute Spulen müssen folgende Gütekriterien erfüllen:

1. Ohmscher Widerstand je 130 bis 160 Ohm
2. Der ohmsche Widerstand der zweiten Spule muß mindestens 1.02 Ohm größer sein und darf maximal 1.10 Ohm größer sein als der der ersten Spule.

Die Zeit für die Messungen ist unkritisch, mehr als 5 Sekunden...

Burster liefert Meßgeräte mit 200 Ohm Auflösung für etwa 2000 Euro, allerdings ist der Meßfehler bei 0-200 Ohm etwa 60 mOhm...

Vielleicht hat ja jemand hier eine Idee, die unter 6.000 bis 8.000 Euro für die Meßtechnik liegt?


----------



## Ralle (18 Januar 2006)

Wie wäre es mit einer Meßbrücke, in der beide Spulen gleichzeitig als  2 der 4 Brückenwiderstände arbeiten. Die Differenzspannung wäre ein Maß für die "Unterschiedlichkeit" der beiden Spulen. Den Wiederstand einer Spule müßte man zusätzlich messen. Die Genauigkeit hinge von der Auflösung der Spannungsmessung und natürlich von der Kontaktierung ab, bei 60 mOhm müssen die Kontakte 1a sein.

Hier mal ein Link zur Meßbrücke:
http://www.abe-si.de/ET/bruecke.html

Edit: http://www.elexs.de/messen7.html


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2006)

Hi, Ralle!

Danke erstmal für Deine Antwort!

Erstmal reichen mir ja nichtmal 60 mOhm, da ich ja einen Differenzwiderstand von 1,02 bis 1,10 Ohm prüfen muß, also brauche ich mindestens mal eine Genauigkeit von 10 mOhm, eher noch besser...

Meßbrücke hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, allerdings braucht`s dann natürlich auch superpräzise Referenzwiderstände ohne nennenswerte Temperaturdrift. Ich denke mal, ohne aufwendige aktive Elemente zur Kalibrierung und Kompensation kommt man einfach nicht aus... 

Selber entwickeln wollte ich aus diesen Gründen eigentlich nichts, dachte eher, daß mir jemand einen Lieferanten für eine fertige Lösung nennen könnte. Wie gesagt, der Absolutwert der Widerstande ist nicht allzu kritisch bezüglich der Genauigkeit, aber die Differenz der beiden.

Schönen Feierabend!

Olav


----------



## Ralle (19 Januar 2006)

Hm, korrigier mich, aber driften nicht beide Meßwiderstände gleich weg. Das heißt eigentlich, daß die beiden Meßwiderstände möglichst identisch sein müssen, dann sollte die Messung immer ein Ergebnis liefern, ein Maß für die Verschiedenheit der beiden zu messenden Widerstände.

Ich will jetzt nicht mit solchen Sachen wie Maschensatz und so anfangen, ist schon zu lange her, aber das könnte man ja mal gedanklich durchgehen. Vieleicht hat auch Zottel noch was dazu zu sagen, scheint mir fitter in solchen Dingen.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2006)

Hallo Olav,



			
				Olav schrieb:
			
		

> ...Burster liefert Meßgeräte mit 200 Ohm Auflösung für etwa 2000 Euro, allerdings ist der Meßfehler bei 0-200 Ohm etwa 60 mOhm...


Die Brauchbarkeit hängt hier sicherlich auch davon ab, in wie fern der Messfehler statisch ist.

Hast du die schon einmal Gedanken darüber gemacht, wie du die Prüflinge kontaktieren willst? Es zählt ja jedes mOhm! Handelt es sich um eine Automatikstation? Vierleiteranschluss mit gefederten Goldkontakten wäre eine denkbare Lösung.

Mit einer Siemens 16bit-Karte (8AIxRTD), Bereich 300Ohm bekommst du schon eine sehr hohe Auflösung. Falls es irgendwie möglich ist, sollte man beide Spulen nacheinander über denselben Messkanal und die selbe Kontaktierung messen.

Ein Messumformer für genau deinen Messbereich (150Ohm..180Ohm) wäre vielleicht noch besser. Bei RINCK ELECTRONIC z.Bsp. kann man den Bereich bei der Bestellung angeben. Leider wird jedoch kein solcher Umformer in Vierleitertechnik angeboten.

Bei Beckhoff gibt es eine Klemme zur Auswertung einer Widerstandsbrücke mit Selbstkalibrierung. Das ist vielleicht auch ganz interessant. Es bleibt dann aber das Problem mit der Kontaktierung?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Zottel (7 Februar 2006)

Olav schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, allerseits!
> 
> Weiß jemand eine rationelle Möglichkeit, folgende Messung durchzuführen:
> Zwei in einem Bauteil eingebaute Spulen müssen folgende Gütekriterien erfüllen:
> ...


Das ist ja eine riesengroße Spanne. Hier brauchst du dir um Temperaturdrift gar keine Sorgen zu machen.


> 2. Der ohmsche Widerstand der zweiten Spule muß mindestens 1.02 Ohm größer sein und darf maximal 1.10 Ohm größer sein als der der ersten Spule.


Das machst du am besten mit einer Meßbrücke, wie andere schon beschrieben haben, aber...
Am besten machst legst du jede Spule in je einen Brückenzweig. Sind die Widerstände gleich, ist die Brückenspannung 0. Der absolute Wert der beiden anderen Widerstände ist fast egal, nur gleich sollten sie sein, grob in derselben Größenordnung. Nun schaltest du noch zu der ersten Spule einen Widerstand von 1.00 Ohm in Reihe. Wenn die zweite Spule paßt, ist die Brücke um 0.02 bis zu 0.10 Ohm verstimmt (Spannung errechnen). 
Die Differenzspannung der Brücke führst du am besten auf einen als Differenzverstärker geschalteten OpAmp und dessen Ausgang auf einen Analogeingang der SPS. Weil die Brücke immer leicht verstimmt ist, bekommst du auch immer eine positive meßbare Spannung. So reicht ein Eingang für positive Spannung.


----------



## afk (7 Februar 2006)

Ich hab dazu mal ne Frage:  Hat jemand sowas schon mal gemacht ?

Ich hab mich zwar schon vor ca. 8 Jahren aus der Meßtechnik verabschiedet, aber wenn meine Rechenkenntnisse noch ausreichen, dann ist das bei einer erforderlichen Meßgenauigkeit von ca. 8 mOhm und einem Endwert von mind. 160 Ohm eine Messung mit einer Güteklasse von 0.005 !

Eine Meßbrücke würde das ganze zwar relativieren, schließt meines Wissens aber eine Vierpol-Kontaktierung aus, was bei Messungen im mOhm-Bereich wiederum ein absolutes Muß ist. 

Wenn es um eine Einzelmessung geht, dann mag man das noch irgendwie hinbekommen, aber für eine Serienmessung halte ich für völlig ausgeschlossen, das man dabei reproduzierbare Meßergebnisse bekommt. 

Ihr könnt mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren, wenn es doch geht, würde mich das dann schon interessieren !  :wink: 

Gruß Axel


----------



## Zottel (7 Februar 2006)

Daß man die Prüflinge nicht in Vierleiterschaltung anschließen kann, spicht sicher gegen die Brückenschaltung. 

Da aber nach meinem Vorschlag zwei Spulen zugleich kontaktiert werden, *sollten* in beiden Zweigen ähnliche Übergangswiderstände auftreten. Das könnte man verifizieren, indem man die beiden Spulen tauscht und den zusätzlichen 1Ohm-Widerstand in den anderen Zweig schaltet. Oder man verzichtet auf diesen Widerstand und mißt die Verstimmung der Brücke. Die muß man natürlich noch auf den absoluten Widerstand von 130 bis 160 Ohm umrechnen.

Wenn die Spulen irgendwo eingesetzt werden, wo der Widerstandsunterschied von 1.02 bis 1.1 Ohm eine maßgebliche Eigenschaft ist, dann müssen sie auch mit solchen Kontakten versehen sein, daß es im Einsatz klappt. Aber vielleicht werden die Anschlüsse dort verlötet...

Ich denke mal darüber nach, ob und wie man die Vorteile von Brückenschaltung und Vierleiteranschluß kombinieren kann...
[/b]


----------



## Oberchefe (7 Februar 2006)

Ich würde das Problem eher anders angehen:
Warum meße ich überhaupt, oder anders ausgedrückt: was kann bei den Spulen (bzw. der Herstellung derselben) schief laufen, damit es zu falschen Widerstandswerten kommt? Oder aber: warum ist der Widerstandswert so immens wichtig? Soll evtl. nur ein Windungsschluß erkannt werden? In der Fernsehtechnik werden beispielsweise solche Defekte teilweise nicht über den ohmschen Widerstand erkannt sondern besser über die Güte (Schwingkreisprinzip). Vielleicht hilft eine ganz andere Art der Messung bei diesem Problem.


----------



## Olav (8 Februar 2006)

Guten Morgen, allerseits!

Zunächst einmal Danke an alle für die gelieferten Tips und Ideen!
Allerdings hat sich die Fragestellung in der Zwischenzeit erledigt...

Nachdem wir dem Kunden die Problematik der Messung (und den Preis für dieselbe) erklärt hatten, wurden die Prüfkriterien nochmals intern diskutiert, und - komischerweise, aber irgendwie typisch im Sondermaschinenbau - danach sah es doch wesentlich einfacher aus. Konkret ist es nun so, daß uns nun eine Absolutmessung des Widerstandes mit einer Genauigkeit von 0,5% ausreicht. Also was ganz anderes als das, was ursprünglich verlangt wurde!

Ich werde also Eure Anregungen dieses Mal (leider) nicht in der Praxis testen können! Trotzdem Danke für eure Hilfe!

Gruß, Olav


----------



## Ralle (8 Februar 2006)

Sei froh, die Kontaktierung hätte ich auch als das größte Problem gesehen. Aber das ist wirklich oft so, daß die Kunden Ihre Forderungen nochmals überdenken, wenn sie die Preise für die Realisierung genannt bekommen.


----------



## afk (8 Februar 2006)

Ich sehe gerade, das sich meine Antwort eigentlich eledigt hat, aber jetzt habe ich sie schon geschrieben, darum schicke ich sie jetzt auch ab ... :wink:



			
				Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> Da aber nach meinem Vorschlag zwei Spulen zugleich kontaktiert werden, *sollten* in beiden Zweigen ähnliche Übergangswiderstände auftreten.
> ...
> Aber vielleicht werden die Anschlüsse dort verlötet...


Das halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, da:



			
				Olav schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zeit für die Messungen ist unkritisch, mehr als 5 Sekunden...


Bei einer (von mir unterstellten) Taktzeit von 10 Sekunden heißt das 6 Messungen (und Kontaktierungen) pro Minute, 360 pro Stunde, 5760 pro Tag (mit angenommenen 16 Stunden im 2-Schicht-Betrieb), 28800 pro Woche, ...

Ohne Vierpol-Kontaktierungen helfen da nicht einmal Goldkontakte weiter, und Löten dürfte wohl an der Taktzeit scheitern.



			
				Oberchefe schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hilft eine ganz andere Art der Messung bei diesem Problem.


Das ist genau der richtige Ansatz, denn normalerweise wickel ich mir doch keine Spule, um sie dann als ohmschen Widerstand zu benutzen :?:. Außerdem kann ich mir keine sinnvolle Anwendung vorstellen, bei der man ohmsche Widerstände mit diesem Anforderungsprofil braucht (außer evtl. für die Referenzwiderstände einer Meßbrücke :lol. 

Wenn die Spulen also in einem Schwingkreis oder Ähnlichem verwendet werden, dann sollten doch besser die dafür ausschlaggebenden Kriterien geprüft werden. 

Zumal sich normalerweise die Verhältnisse der zu messenden Größen bei einer Spule im Wechselstromkreis  wesentlich günstiger für eine qualitative Bewertung darstellen. 
Allerdings ist der Meßaufwand natürlich höher. :?

Gruß Axel :wink:


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 Februar 2006)

Hallo Zottel,



			
				Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich denke mal darüber nach, ob und wie man die Vorteile von Brückenschaltung und Vierleiteranschluß kombinieren kann...


 
Eine Thomson-Meßbrücke ist wie gemacht dafür  . Bin eben gerade zufällig darauf gestoßen.

http://www.mrt.uni-essen.de/download/vm11.pdf
http://www.geo.uni-bayreuth.de/mikrometeorologie/GS/Prakt_Luft_01.pdf

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Zottel (13 Februar 2006)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zottel,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klar, das ist die richtige Lösung. War mir nicht geläufig. Danke.


----------

